# Buckeye Lake update



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I will be making a trip there in the near future to fish with an old friend. It has been at least 30 years since I fished the lake and I remember a lot of shallow water and weeds.

Can anyone tell me what the conditions are like there now ? I am not asking for secrets, just wonder what to expect when I get there .


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

No change. Weeds and shallow. East side of the lake seems most productive.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Carver said:


> I will be making a trip there in the near future to fish with an old friend. It has been at least 30 years since I fished the lake and I remember a lot of shallow water and weeds.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the conditions are like there now ? I am not asking for secrets, just wonder what to expect when I get there .


Ya not much has changed,water doesnt seem to be as green as normal for this time of year,which is a good thing. I dont ever recall to many weeds,but honestly have never fished it much during the dog days. And just started fishing it 25 years ago. I always thought it got to green to grow weed beds(not letting light penetrate to the bottom)......


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you both for your reply. I guess it has not changed much over the years. I remember it was a big lake with a lot of activity around it and less than average fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Carver said:


> Thank you both for your reply. I guess it has not changed much over the years. I remember it was a big lake with a lot of activity around it and less than average fishing.


What are you going after? The channel catfishing is as good as it gets for #'s right now. I found a tree last week dropping some sort of berries into the water,an the cats where destroying my flicker just sitting there with little twitches. I'm sure they would of hit anything. Good size to.... the bass fishing has been good,as well as saugeye an crappie at times. An the bluegills should still be bedding.....


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

We will be fishing for bass.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Carver said:


> We will be fishing for bass.


Cool,should be a good bite! My buddy hit a solid 18"ish saugeye fishing the other day,an we have caught multiple why crappie/saugeye fishing,mostly related to rocks/docks/pads..... good luck


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Buckeye is still Buckeye!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Is that good or bad ?


Joyo said:


> Buckeye is still Buckeye!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Carver said:


> Is that good or bad ?


its Buckeye!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The biggest change you will see is all the new rip rap from north shore to leib's isl. over 4 miles of it.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Dovans said:


> its Buckeye!


Sorry I still don't understand what that means I have not been on the lake for 30 years.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

ristorap said:


> The biggest change you will see is all the new rip rap from north shore to leib's isl. over 4 miles of it.


Thanks !


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Buckeye Lake is a entity. Buckeye Lake has its own persona. You either love it, or you absolutely despise it. If I had the money I most certainly would own piece of lakefront. My wife on the other hand is one of the HATE it. She calls it the Ghetto lake of Ohio. There is just something about the smelly green water.. the Goose crap everywhere.


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Buckeye is always a good idea to go fish until about hr. after your there, it's easy to get there (traffic wise) looks nice BUT like Dovans wife says...nasty water and everything is covered in goose crap


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Joyo said:


> Buckeye is always a good idea to go fish until about hr. after your there, it's easy to get there (traffic wise) looks nice BUT like Dovans wife says...nasty water and everything is covered in goose crap


O but the geese are so beautiful...lol...kill em all...worthless...they absolutely ruin areas...they'll eat all the fresh growing grass they can get their beaks on...then crap it right back out...they are a nuisance.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Hi Carver,
Buckeye Lake has most certainly changed over the past few years. Dredging has been going on to increase depth and water clarity plus quality. Reading this post makes me wonder how often these people even come here.
I'm a live bait person and on any day you can sit on the bank with a dozen night crawlers and catch a good 20 or more catfish, bass and bluegill in couple hours. Throw some minnows into the mix and get some crappies. I don't fish for saugeye but have caught a few and heard others talk about nice ones being caught. As far as the weeds and stink, I must be blind and my sniffer don't work because I haven't had those experiences here at Buckeye Lake. Enjoy, where ever you drop a line. : )


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Sgirl that is encouraging. I have heard they did some work at Buckeye to improve the lake.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Carver said:


> Thanks Sgirl that is encouraging. I have heard they did some work at Buckeye to improve the lake.


I guess I should have commented on the geese. Yes there is geese here. Most people don't wear their best shoes fishing. : )


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

I was there Sunday morning. I fish creeks and streams but go to Buckeye for catfish when the creeks are too high. Caught 30 in about 3 hrs using one pole on shad. Most were 12-16 inches with a few over 20 inches. I don’t keep any just go out there and have some fun. Was using a slip float.
View attachment 310911
View attachment 310911












View attachment 310911


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone have a report on the lake conditions out there ?Just wondered, with all the rain we have had ?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Fish4Dale said:


> Anyone have a report on the lake conditions out there ?Just wondered, with all the rain we have had ?


The lake looks good for the most part


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks.


1basshunter said:


> The lake looks good for the most part


Talked to a guy a few days ago and he said the lake was messed up, so I didn't go.
Lol. Then today I talked to a guy that lives out that way, and he said it usually does not get too bad after heavy rain. Then read your reply..So guessing first guy was talking out his @ssh..LOL


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Two of us fished Buckeye Lake Wednesday, the water was high. We caught 6 saugeye 4 keepers, and several catfish that we put back, also bluegill and crappie. Caught all trolling for saugeye with harness and nightcrawlers.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

arlee13 said:


> Two of us fished Buckeye Lake Wednesday, the water was high. We caught 6 saugeye 4 keepers, and several catfish that we put back, also bluegill and crappie. Caught all trolling for saugeye with harness and nightcrawlers.


Goodjob!


----------

